# Need feedback, Caves for loaches, eels, bichir, etc.



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

That is some of the caves I have made out of ceramics. They are not finished yet. Will likely be done in a terracotta color or other dark colors to fit most aquarium. Although they can be done in pretty much any color.

Do they look like something anyone might be interested in? If there is a call for them I can make custom sizes of the flower pot types up to a 10" diameter and I think 12 inches tall and the balls up to 12 inches I think. Don't know what sizes inbetween for sure. Other shapes are possible so please let me know if there is something specific you would like to know more about.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I've circled one below which I think would look really awesome in a tank, and would be great for kuhlies!! It would look amazing if painted in a dark colour, with some java fern/moss attached to it!!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Very neat decors. I'd use them all, Chris.


----------



## jmelissa82 (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you selling these?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I do have a couple finished but I didn't continue to make more due to lack of interest. If you want any more information about them let me know. I have some I haven't finished with larger holes in them for larger loaches. I can also make them pretty much any way you want them made. Many styles and designs are avcailable, just let me know what you are looking for. Will try to get more pictures of others I haven't finished tomorrow. 

Prices are based on size and somewhat on colors/designs put on them. 

PM me for contact details and we can go from there.


----------

